
Boosting the smart asset lightning network, OmniBOLT testnet is online - neo_carmack
https://github.com/omnilaboratory/obd
======
neo_carmack
Blockchain industry requires a much more flexible, extensible and cheaper
smart assets circulation solution to solve the main chain scalability problem.
Lightning network is a solid technology to this problem, but currently only
BTC(and some of its forks) is supported. Lack of the support of smart assets
limits the creativity of upper layer applications.

We propose OmniBOLT, the smart asset lightning network, to widen the
perspective of the original BTC-only lightning theory and technology. OBD is
the golang implementation, an open source, off-chain decentralized platform,
build upon BTC/OmniLayer network, implements basic HTLC payment, atomic swap
of multi-currencies, and more off-chain contracts on the network of smart
assets enabled lightning channels.

------
neo_carmack
The spec repo for further understanding is:
[https://github.com/omnilaboratory/OmniBOLT-
spec](https://github.com/omnilaboratory/OmniBOLT-spec)

